# Pantone ?



## Chatwisel (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

wie krieg ich ihn Photoshop die Pantone-Farbnummer raus?
Oder gibts irgendwo nen umrechner oder ne Liste?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. März 2006)

Klick mal auf die Vordergrundfarbe, dann gelangst du in den Farbwähler und da findest du unter [ OK ] und [ Abbrechen ] 
den Knopf [ Eigene ], dort findest du dann Pantone, HKS & Co. Farben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Hi,
hab da ein paar Links für dich zu dem Thema:
http://www.medienhaus-eberswalde.de/tools/hks-cmyk-rgb-hex.htm
http://www.dtpstudio.de/atlas/index.htm
http://www.aperion.de/aperion/tools.htm

Gruß


----------



## regurge (21. März 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab da ein paar Links für dich zu dem Thema:
> http://www.medienhaus-eberswalde.de/tools/hks-cmyk-rgb-hex.htm
> http://www.dtpstudio.de/atlas/index.htm
> ...



hat jetzt aber weniger mit Pantone zu tun oder


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Ähm also der letzte ist auf jeden Fall für Pantone. Hab mich etwas von dem zweiten Post von der ursprünglichen Frage ablenken lassen, hatte irgendwie noch das HKS im Kopf.

rgb2pantone
RGB2Cmyk
pantone2cmyk

Und ich glaub das ArtDirectorsToolkit  kann das auch umrechnen.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (21. März 2006)

Die Farbumrechner die ich kenne, haben irgendwann ihr System rausgenommen. 
Hat da jemand rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet ? Die HKS,Pantone,RAL,NCS etc.-Farb-
fächer sind ja auch nicht so billig.

http://www.cerdmann.com/farbumrechner/
http://www.block-optik.de/pdf/RALFarbtabelle.pdf

mfg chmee


----------

